# Who makes up the civil service exam?



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Does anyone out there know who makes up the civil service exam? i'm looking to see if the company that makes the exam has a prep course.

Any info on this topic will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

I personally don't know the names of the 1,000 monkeys the State gave the lap-tops to, but here is 3 books that can help you prepare, ( in order of best to OK):

1) *Barron's Police Officer Exam*
Has some sample tests plus other tips that covers the basic hiring process

2)*Cliffs Police Officer Examination Preperation Guide*
Just like the first but has stuff like nutrition, excersises, Sample oral board questions

3) *Norman Hall's Police Exam Prep Book*
Its OK, a little of everything, but not that detailed.

I purchased mine from Borders for about $15. You can get them from a library, but buying is better. If its yours you can use the practice sheets, make notes, and reveiw the portions as you advance through the hiring process.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

THANKS!


----------

